# The behavioral regulation of thirst, water collection and water storage in honey bee



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

The behavioral regulation of thirst, water collection and water storage in honey bee colonies.
Found this article on a study by Seeley, Et al.
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-collector-bees-quench-hot-hive.html


----------

